# Living in Estepona



## LivGM

Hi there

We are looking to move to Spain, hopefully the Estepona area (as we have fallen in love with it!). We are actually here on a mini break now looking at the area, but unfortunately are leaving tomorrow. We are in our early 30's and have 2 children (both girls) aged 31/2 and 18months. We have been trying to cover as many areas as possible and find out as much info as we can from speaking to people. 

We are excited but also apprehensive about the move and I have MANY questions and concerns regarding the move. Our main concern is getting the children settled. We have seen Seghers nursery and heard from so many people how good it is. Does anyone have any have any other info regarding that nursery or any other nurseries in the area?

Are there any other activities/clubs available to children in the area?

What about schools in the local area? what are they like? I have researched the International ones, but know little about the state ones. I like the idea of my girls going but only if there are other English speaking children there. I wouldn't like them being isolated. 

What is there for me? I'm a PE teacher at home and have been told I will never get a job doing anything unless im fluent in Spanish? is this right? I'm learning, but believe me, I have a long long way to go!!!

I have so many other questions but could go on forever! I would be appreciative of any help,info advice from anyone who can help.

Many thanks


----------



## mrypg9

LivGM said:


> Hi there
> 
> We are looking to move to Spain, hopefully the Estepona area (as we have fallen in love with it!). We are actually here on a mini break now looking at the area, but unfortunately are leaving tomorrow. We are in our early 30's and have 2 children (both girls) aged 31/2 and 18months. We have been trying to cover as many areas as possible and find out as much info as we can from speaking to people.
> 
> We are excited but also apprehensive about the move and I have MANY questions and concerns regarding the move. Our main concern is getting the children settled. We have seen Seghers nursery and heard from so many people how good it is. Does anyone have any have any other info regarding that nursery or any other nurseries in the area?
> 
> Are there any other activities/clubs available to children in the area?
> 
> What about schools in the local area? what are they like? I have researched the International ones, but know little about the state ones. I like the idea of my girls going but only if there are other English speaking children there. I wouldn't like them being isolated.
> 
> What is there for me? I'm a PE teacher at home and have been told I will never get a job doing anything unless im fluent in Spanish? is this right? I'm learning, but believe me, I have a long long way to go!!!
> 
> I have so many other questions but could go on forever! I would be appreciative of any help,info advice from anyone who can help.
> 
> Many thanks




Estepona really is lovely...a truy Spanish town with comparatively few British immigrants, most of whom live outside the town to the west, in the port area.

I live a short drive from the town. There is massive unemployment in the area, more than the Spanish average. The official estimate is 34% but it's probably higher.

There are private international schools but I should imagine that job vacancies in them are few and far between. There are many facilities and clubs for children but they are mainly Spanish-run. You really do need to be reasonably fluent in Spanish to manage your daily life in this area.

Spain has also introduced new regulations for those wishing to live here and work. You need to read up on these before making any plans. Basically, you must have an assured income of around 6000 euros per person and evidence of medical cover.

Whilst I can understand anyone 'falling in love with Estepona' I wonder if this mini-break is your only experience of it?

I lived in Prague for three years, after visiting the country regularly several times a year and staying with friends for decades.
I found that actually living in a country is a totally different experience from visiting. Holidays and every-day life don't always match, sadly...

But if you know the area well and have sufficient income -either from UK business or employment or a secure contracted job in Spain which is curently practically impossible in this area for non-Spanish speakers - then yes, living in Estepona is very desirable.


----------



## 1981spain

Hi,

I wonder how you are getting on in Estepona? 

We are currently in Nerja, but are considering moving further down the coast, as our son will be 2 this year and we would like to send him to an international school.

Do you know what they are like? 

Thanks for any advice.





LivGM said:


> Hi there
> 
> We are looking to move to Spain, hopefully the Estepona area (as we have fallen in love with it!). We are actually here on a mini break now looking at the area, but unfortunately are leaving tomorrow. We are in our early 30's and have 2 children (both girls) aged 31/2 and 18months. We have been trying to cover as many areas as possible and find out as much info as we can from speaking to people.
> 
> We are excited but also apprehensive about the move and I have MANY questions and concerns regarding the move. Our main concern is getting the children settled. We have seen Seghers nursery and heard from so many people how good it is. Does anyone have any have any other info regarding that nursery or any other nurseries in the area?
> 
> Are there any other activities/clubs available to children in the area?
> 
> What about schools in the local area? what are they like? I have researched the International ones, but know little about the state ones. I like the idea of my girls going but only if there are other English speaking children there. I wouldn't like them being isolated.
> 
> What is there for me? I'm a PE teacher at home and have been told I will never get a job doing anything unless im fluent in Spanish? is this right? I'm learning, but believe me, I have a long long way to go!!!
> 
> I have so many other questions but could go on forever! I would be appreciative of any help,info advice from anyone who can help.
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky

1981spain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder how you are getting on in Estepona?
> 
> We are currently in Nerja, but are considering moving further down the coast, as our son will be 2 this year and we would like to send him to an international school.
> 
> Do you know what they are like?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


I too would love to know how this poster got on as in another thread she says she is/ was a PE teacher in the UK and it's very difficult to transfer those skills to Spain. It would be very helpful to others to know whether she made the move and what work she found. Good or bad news, both are welcome!


----------



## mrypg9

Yes, so would I. Especially from those who say they are hardworking, willing to turn their hand to anything, have loads of 'new ideas', and so on.

I must say that every time I go into Estepona I'm struck by the sheer beauty of it. I loathe the politics but only a fool or blinkered ideologue could deny that since taking over the Ayto in 2011 the PP have transformed the town. 
Claims are being made that it's now 'the most beautiful town in Spain' and it could be merely a slight exaggeration. Amazing what a clean-up, flowerpots, shrubs and flowers, a lick of paint and working fountains can do. Of course the Alcalde takes the credit, and it's due. He appears in practically every photo op celebrating the renovation of yet another street, the opening of the fire station, the dog training courses put on by the policia local. There was a football tournament organised by the Ayto and I was astonished not to see him on the field running around in shorts.
Well, I would have done the same when I was in politics - not running around in shorts playing football, I hasten to add. And credit where credit's due.
We love living where we are now but we're looking forward to moving to the house we have been promised in Estepona in a few years' time. We shall be able to totter to our favourite cafe for breakfast and our favourite restaurants for lunch and dinner.
Viva Estepona!!


----------



## jarradb

Following this post with great interest. My wife and I and our 2 kids ( A 3yo an a new born) are going to do the same. I'm an aussie and she's British but we've never settled into the UK and love Estepona. Just concerned about the nursery and school situation.


----------



## mrypg9

jarradb said:


> Following this post with great interest. My wife and I and our 2 kids ( A 3yo an a new born) are going to do the same. I'm an aussie and she's British but we've never settled into the UK and love Estepona. Just concerned about the nursery and school situation.


There are good state and private schools and nurseries in Estepona. The employment situation is dire, though.


----------



## st3v3y

This is also the area that we'll be moving to towards the end of the year. Such a lovely place. I'll be looking forward to receiving tips on those favourite cafe's and restaurants you mentioned.


----------



## mrypg9

My tip: if you really want to enjoy Estepona -or anywhere in Spain - learn Spanish, if you don't speak it already


----------



## st3v3y

Yeah I'm starting to increase the time spent on learning but will have more time once we're there. My girlfriend is from Brazil and luckily for me can converse with ease but that's not going to stop me.


----------



## mrypg9

st3v3y said:


> Yeah I'm starting to increase the time spent on learning but will have more time once we're there. My girlfriend is from Brazil and luckily for me can converse with ease but that's not going to stop me.


Portuguese is spoken in Brazil, though, so you may not be that far behind your girlfriend in getting to grips with Spanish!


----------



## st3v3y

Yes of course but we have family near Estepona and are regularly there and the language similarities are enough that everywhere we go she can understand and is understood. 

But you've raised the question now of are they really so similar or is she a genius!


----------

